# 330CiC ZHP - Finally Got it



## NC330 (Mar 12, 2004)

We took delivery of our Imola Red 330 CiC ZHP last Wednesday. We ordered at the end of March and it arrived at the Performance Center in South Carolina on May 4. Our scheduled delivery date was May 12.

I've got nothing but great things to say about picking up our new BMW in SC. We were given the keys to an Imola Red 330i ZHP with 80 miles on the odometer and taken out to the track with 3 other folks. The other people were getting a 545, an X5 3.0, and a 325 and they each got a copy of the type of car they were receiving. I felt a bit guilty about the full throttle starts and panic stops I was giving the 330i I was driving seeing as the car was nowhere near broken in, but I got over it. We ran the salom course at increasing speeds and moved to the wet track for DSC demonstrations. The ZHP sedan was amazingly flat in the corners and rock solid.

After the track, we took delivery of our convertible. We had not been able to see Imola Red and Sand together with the black cube before we ordered and primarily went on faith with the color combination. It turned out gorgeous. Following delivery we got lunch and then a tour of the factory. Very impressive and we finally got to see an X5 4.8 up close. Time to start saving for one of those.

Here are a few pics of the car. Only options ordered were xenons and heated seats.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

That is one sweet lookin' car- I think the color combo is great.:thumbup:


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice ride. Enjoy it. Your dealer has a test track? Wow!

Don't forget to get the rear wind deflector. It will be an investment you won't regret. :drive:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

WOW, that is stunning.

BMW is the first brand to win me over on red paint, I always hated red until I started going into bimmer showrooms.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Agreed on the color combination. Absolutlely fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

That is a wonderful color combination. :thumbup: It looks like your are going to have to ban dirty/muddy shooes, drinks, food, etc. from your car.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Gorgeous,congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Uberschweeet! :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## NC330 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Performance Center Delivery*



nickeltong said:


> Nice ride. Enjoy it. Your dealer has a test track? Wow!


We took delivery at the BMW Performance Center near Spartanburg, SC. It's a great program and doesn't cost you anything. They put you up for a night at the Marriott and you get time on the track, a tour of the plant where they make the X5's and Z4's, and then a personalized delivery of your car. After that, you drive your car home. We only live about 4 hours away so it worked great for us. I highly recommend it if you order your car.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Beautiful car :yikes: :thumbup: Im not much of a red car fan, but this is making me reconsider that  


If you dont mind me asking, what all do you do on the tour of the X5 and Z4 plants :dunno: . Just a simple walkthrough? What stood out in your mind about this tour....


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

Sweet car. I've never even heard about taking delivery at the Performance Center. Can you do this in combination with ED? Taking redelivery at the Performance Center?


----------



## NC330 (Mar 12, 2004)

ajt819 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what all do you do on the tour of the X5 and Z4 plants :dunno: . Just a simple walkthrough? What stood out in your mind about this tour....


The tour lasted about 1.5 hours and you see far more than I would have thought. The only area you don't get to see is the paint room but you see the primed cars going in and the painted cars coming out on a track above your head. My wife and I and one other person who was getting a 545 had our own tour guide. Our tour was separate from the standard one they give to large groups during the day.

Even with all of the automation, I was surprise by the amount of human interaction. The Z4 aluminum hoods are all hand-sanded as are the primed bodies before they enter the paint shop. The automation is amazing, though. When the bodies come out of the paint shop, the doors are removed to travel to another area for the interior fitting. Then, they mate up with the original body much farther down the line. There are many robots in use and welding sparks fly all over the place. The automated test booth is cool were the cars are cranked for the first time and taken to speeds of 85 mph for about 3 minutes.

Too much to describe. If you get the chance, go.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

Very nice looking ride. You will enjoy it for sure. On a side note, I attended a 2-day driving course at the Performance Center last October. Nice facility and great people.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Do they have an option where they will transport it back to your home town for an extra cost? I would like to attend the driving course, but would rather not drive it back to San Diego.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

BrettInLJ said:


> Do they have an option where they will transport it back to your home town for an extra cost? I would like to attend the driving course, but would rather not drive it back to San Diego.


Yes - check out the link http://www.bmwusa.com/Joy/PerformanceCenter/delivery.htm


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nbtstatic said:


> WOW, that is stunning.
> 
> BMW is the first brand to win me over on red paint, I always hated red until I started going into bimmer showrooms.


Audi won me over-- they introduced a red paint a few years back-- can't remember the name (simiar shade to imola)-- that I really liked. I'm glad that BMW now has a nice red too- their older reds always looked "orange" to me.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

*what are these buttons?*

Can someone explain what those buttons do? Thanks!

NC330 - beautiful car! Love the Red.....


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I had heard they pay *strict* attention to detail when delivering cars at the PC. Your showroom picture proves it - check out perfectly aligned center caps on the wheels! :yikes:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Jim Seattle said:


> Can someone explain what those buttons do? Thanks!


They move the seat backwards/forwards more quickly than the power seat buttons, and without disturbing the seat settings. Helps for getting in and out.


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

325SMG said:


> Sweet car. I've never even heard about taking delivery at the Performance Center. Can you do this in combination with ED? Taking redelivery at the Performance Center?


No, the two programs are mutually exclusive. Do a search on the Performance Center, there are a number of good posts (and even a website you'll find). I'll be doing the PC Delivery in June. Can't wait! :banana:


----------

